# Speedex tractor show in Bolivar Ohio, Oct 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is a club sponsored show for Speedex owners and fans. The first four wheel garden tractor in America according to them Here is a link:

http://www.speedextractorinformation.com/FallShow.html


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Do we have any Speedex owners or fans in the forum? This has got to be the show for you. From what I've seen doing the research on these, it is a small but extremely loyal fan base that keeps this company going. The machines seem to be extremely well built and very versitile.


----------

